
Java in 2018 - The State of Developer Ecosystem by JetBrains - javinpaul
https://www.jetbrains.com/research/devecosystem-2018/java/
======
humbleMouse
Interesting how the most used frameworks and technologies are also the most
hated on on hackernews (Spring Boot, java)

~~~
setr
You don't get to be the most hated without also being well-used, unless you're
particularly skilled at it.

